# How can I buy a brand new Yamaha Snowblower?



## EarthWindandFire

How can I buy a brand new Yamaha YT1232ED from Canada and bring it here to Connecticut?

As you all know, they are only available in Canada. Many people are of the opinion that the made-in-Japan Yamaha's are superior to the Honda's, especially now with the release of the HSS Honda models that are now made here. Another great thing is the current exchange rate between US Dollar/Canadian Dollar. The rate is currently 1 Canadian Dollar to 0.70 US Dollars. At this exchange rate, the $ 5,299.00 (Canadian MSRP) YT1232 would cost me $ 3727 in US Dollars. 

Can anyone think of any possible way that I could buy a Yamaha and get it here to Connecticut? I'm sure I'm not the first guy to think of this.


----------



## bad69cat

Hopefully some of our Canadian friends will have idea's for you...... maybe there is a way to have one brought in with some good incentives?


----------



## detdrbuzzard

what about gst and pst in Canada and duty fee to cross the boarder with it? when Colby first posted pic's of his Yamaha I though " call up cousin joe in hamalton, on. and have him pick me up a Yamaha " but taxes and duty might kill the deal, anyway I haven't looked into it since then


----------



## YSHSfan

EarthWindandFire said:


> How can I buy a brand new Yamaha YT1232ED from Canada and bring it here to Connecticut?
> 
> As you all know, they are only available in Canada. Many people are of the opinion that the made-in-Japan Yamaha's are superior to the Honda's, especially now with the release of the HSS Honda models that are now made here. Another great thing is the current exchange rate between US Dollar/Canadian Dollar. The rate is currently 1 Canadian Dollar to 0.70 US Dollars. At this exchange rate, the $ 5,299.00 (Canadian MSRP) YT1232 would cost me $ 3727 in US Dollars.
> 
> Can anyone think of any possible way that I could buy a Yamaha and get it here to Connecticut? I'm sure I'm not the first guy to think of this.


Read thru this thread, You may find the answer to most of your questions there.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/75041-yamaha-us-residents.html


----------



## AriensPro1128

Read Colby's posts. I think his Yamaha may be made in China.


----------



## EarthWindandFire

Thanks for the replies and the link. Sad but true, the 6 hp Yamaha is Chinese. That's why I want the monster YT1232. She also has track-steer which is the most important feature when buying a tracked snow blower.


----------



## JnC

Dont forget the 13% HST on top of the 5299 CAD.


----------



## 94EG8

JnC said:


> Dont forget the 13% HST on top of the 5299 CAD.


That depends on the province you buy it in. HST is weird, it's a combined tax made up of the federal GST and what used to the PST or provincial sales tax, but some provinces, like Alberta don't charge anything for the provincial portion so you only pay 5%.


----------



## YSHSfan

94EG8 said:


> That depends on the province you buy it in. HST is weird, it's a combined tax made up of the federal GST and what used to the PST or provincial sales tax, but some provinces, like Alberta don't charge anything for the provincial portion so you only pay 5%.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## ztnoo

And I thought US taxes law and applications were insane........geezzzz.
Canada's big problem in all this is the valuation of its dollar in a global marketplace.
It really sucks if you are a Canadian consumer, IMHO.

Eight years ago (June 2007, rounding) when I got married at the age of 58 for the first time, the Canadian (and Aussie) dollar was worth more the the US dollar.
That has all gone south Big Time for Canadians and Aussies since then.....
The CAD/AUD valuations are back to old time historic levels.......and almost equal in day to day exchange.


----------



## EarthWindandFire

Ok, so the bottom line is the following.

1). I could buy a new Yamaha in Canada and drive back to the US with it as long as I'm willing to pay the expense.

2). As I already knew, the machine will not have any warranty coverage.

3). Buy as many spare parts as possible while in Canada.


----------



## YSHSfan

EarthWindandFire said:


> 1). I could buy a new Yamaha in Canada and drive back to the US with it as long as I'm willing to pay the expense.


 Correct, 
I read on the other thread that you can get your Canadian taxes (at least some) back at the border, so when you buy it ask them for 2 printed receipts because customs will keep one.



EarthWindandFire said:


> 2). As I already knew, the machine will not have any warranty coverage.


I think it will if you register it before you bring it to the US, in the future if warranty was need (major warranty) you can bring it back or ship it there.



EarthWindandFire said:


> 3). Buy as many spare parts as possible while in Canada.


 I would not except shear pins if it has any. You can always purchase them later. (We have quite a few Canadian members and I would think that one of them would be willing to give you a hand with purchasing and shipping the parts)

(JMMHO)


----------



## JnC

If you are seriously considering a Yamaha then make the trip up north and get one. There will be a brand new Yamaha in my stable in the next year or two, I just have to get rid of some of my current machines to make room for one. 

The 624 is a great machine and very potent and light, do not let the assembled in China hold you from considering one. Just ask Coby7 who has had his for a couple of years now without any issues or warranty work. 

If replacement parts is a concern then develop a good relationship with the dealer you deal with up north, I am sure they can work out something where you can pay for the part to be shipped state side, they wouldnt worry too much if you take care of the shipping fees. 

In either case do get the shop manual along with all the parts diagrams/schematics showing parts and part numbers, these two will help a lot if you ever need to service your machine or find the needed part. 

After my conversation with the border patrol I can safely assume that you wouldnt have to worry about duties, that wouldnt be the case if you were to bring the machine into Canada rather. Keep us posted.


----------



## JnC

A few months ago I saw an ad on local NH Craigslist by a yamaha dealer in Laval, ON. They had 10 or so 624s in stock and were discounted 100 CAD off of suggested MSRP at 2499 CAD. I'd give them a ring and mull the idea over a bit more, seems like they have a good reputation in the Montreal area and the vast 624 inventory suggests they move those machines very well. 

When I called the dealer in Toronto, ON area they only had one floor model and the rep told me that they dont move that many of Yamahas due to price and the fact that they are a big time Toro dealer they much rather move the Toros. Bigger Yamahas could be ordered if needed but would need a deposit.

Edit: sorry forgot to put in the link http://www.alexberthiaume.com/en/index.spy


----------



## detdrbuzzard

here is a dealer for you
Yamaha Snowblowers | Ariens Snow Throwers
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/o...ld/1134967992?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/s...er/1129040897?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## JnC

The laval yamaha dealer has a 1028 $320 off of retail. 

YAMAHA LAVAL :SOUFFLEUSE A NEIGE, ( YT1028J ) ALEX BERTHIAUME-LAVAL

also, here is a good sales/hst tax calculator. 

http://www.creditfinanceplus.com/calculators/calculate-sales-tax-canada.php


----------



## S_trangeBrew

I live right across the border from our Canadian friends and had to make a decision between the big 32" Honda and big 32" Yamaha. 

Both incredibly beautiful machines and I would be lying if I said the Japanese origin of the Yamaha and it's unique look didn't sway me.....

However, I just couldn't ignore the benefits of the new HSS1332ATD. It has a bigger engine, 389cc vs. 357cc and can move 83 vs 76 tons of snow per hour. The real killing blow in favor of the Honda is the Auger Protection System. It has prevented me from having to replace any shear pins! I'm sorry, but that feature alone makes all other sbowblowers runners up.

Add on top of that local service and parts available and it was really a no brainer for me.

All that said, if my neighbor got a Yamaha, I'd still feel a pang of jealousy. I guess I'm a bit of a hipster.


----------



## JnC

S_trangeBrew said:


> I live right across the border from our Canadian friends and had to make a decision between the big 32" Honda and big 32" Yamaha.
> 
> Both incredibly beautiful machines and I would be lying if I said the Japanese origin of the Yamaha and it's unique look didn't sway me.....
> 
> However, I just couldn't ignore the benefits of the new HSS1332ATD. It has a bigger engine, 389cc vs. 357cc and can move 83 vs 76 tons of snow per hour. The real killing blow in favor of the Honda is the Auger Protection System. It has prevented me from having to replace any shear pins! I'm sorry, but that feature alone makes all other sbowblowers runners up.
> 
> Add on top of that local service and parts available and it was really a no brainer for me.
> 
> All that said, if my neighbor got a Yamaha, I'd still feel a pang of jealousy. I guess I'm a bit of a hipster.


Both machines have their pros and cons, if you get either you'd hardly be settling as there wont be any compromise in either case. 

Dont let the HP difference fool you as for some odd reason Yamaha motors are a bit more torquey than the GX motors, at least thats the case with the old flat head motors in the YS models. 

Hondas are very well engineered but Yamaha takes it to another level. You have to use a Yamaha to truly appreciate the machine and figure out what the hoopla is about. 

Also, Yamahas dont have the engine kill integrated into the auger protection system but they do have auger clutches for each auger. 


As far as parts are considered, I know its a bummer to source them and they are pricey if you do find them here in the states but if proper maintenance is done on either of these machines they hardly every need any replacement parts. 

I just acquired a 2 decade old YS828 from its original owner and the only thing the owner every replaced on the machine was shear bolts and engine oil k:


----------

